# Questions about GP puppy



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I will be getting a Great Pyr puppy in two weeks when she is weaned. I have never owned a LGD, and have no ideal on how to start. I do know that I want to take her to the puppy classes for training, but if I do will that interfer her bonding to the goats and not people.

I have not a clue on how to start with this. I was going to fix a small pen for her at first so her and the goats could see and smell each other, do some supervised visits in with the goats, then later when she is a litter bigger turn her out with them. We are only out in the afternoons during the week and usually out most of the day during the weekends, we do not live on our property.

So, I guess what I am trying to ask is can I take her to puppy classes without it interfering with her bonding to the goats and is the above the correct way to start?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your Great Pyr! They're nearly as addicting as goats..... good thing they're too expensive, or I'd have a "herd" of them too.

First of all, I would recommend the following link to help with FAQ's:

http://www.lgd.org/trainfaqs.html

Second, our approach to introducing/raising our Great Pyr was rather unconventional, but she's turned out great so far. When we got Athena when she was 8 weeks old, it was the middle of February and still double-digit below zero for air temps (i.e. too cold for a brand new puppy without the Mama to help with warmth). So, we kept her in the house for the first month. EVERYBODY will tell you that's a bad idea, but we felt we had to do it. That also gave her the opportunity to have free choice food so she could grow better.

Once it warmed up, we would take her over to the goat pen for "supervised visits" only and would increase the amount of time in there every day. After two weeks, we started leaving her by herself with the goats - with a creep pen & kennel inside it so she could get away from the goats if they started to get too aggressive with her.

We also took her to puppy training too as there as several commands detrimental to the LGD's job and life with the goats: Leave it (the most important in my opinion), Come, Down..... for starters. It's also very important to train the puppy not to be aggressive when she's eating (or has a treat / bone or whatever).

We've taken Athena to the vet twice now for vaccinations & checkups. Both times, the vet was so impressed with how socialized and well-mannered she is. To humans that is... We run a boarding stable so it's very important that she not be agressive towards people ... but if you're a coyote or other predator trying to come near the goats, you're toast.

Good luck!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

what a difference a year makes!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

MissMM she is a gorgeous dog. It is a good thing that you do not live close to me as she was just given to me and the same day I was offered another as a friends GP just had puppies. 

As for the puppy training that will happen one way or another as for one she is going to get huge and two I feel it is important for all dogs to have.

As we do not live on our land and I cannot take her home as my dog would kill her, I unfortunatly have to leave her with the goats. Now I can fix her up her own pen and house, where they can see and smell each other, then do supervised visits until they all get used to each other.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Geez..... wish I could drive down to Texas if your friend still had pups available. It's only a 23 hour drive or so..... dang it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is a very touchy thing with training LGD...everyone is so different...basic training... collar ...walking training ...come ect..is good ....you have to be able to doctor (give vaccines )....trim nails if need be ...clean ears ...ect...at times you may have to remove the dog from the field... so that the buyers can look at the goats...or even take them to the vet.... I recommend to train the dog to get into a vehicle and whatever you will use.... to transport him/her to the vet....If you try to take the dog later ...you will have a fight on your hands....it isn't easy.... :doh: 

Keep the dog with and around the goats....as much as possible...you want them to think goat not people...their job is to protect the goats and to much attention from you... when they are young..... will change there direction in thinking....Just be careful..... :hug: 

you will find that the goats may slam the poor pup...it makes you feel bad .  ...but that is .... part of the learning process.....the pup will have to learn what the goats are saying and learn what can or cannot happen ....some goats or kids will run from the pup and that starts a bad reaction...pups like to chase and bite ....stop this right away...the pup is not allowed to play with the goats what so ever.....correct the pup if need be.... good luck.... :hug:


----------

